# Dispensational Book Review



## crhoades (Sep 13, 2005)

Check this out


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 13, 2005)

David's awesome. There are few aspects of his theology that I do not agree with, but I have seen him debate arminians and catholics with much success.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 13, 2005)

For some reason the filter here at work blocks that site.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 13, 2005)

res ipsa loquitur - the thing speaks for itself -- uh-huh?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Ryan, funny idea for avatar!



thanks - methinkssotoo


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 13, 2005)

This is GREAT!

I actually have Larkin's Book. Reading it help "convinced me out" of being a Dispensationalist. Although, having studied some drafting and cartography in H.S. & College, I will say that Larkin was a great draftsman. Imagine the plans he could have drawn up for the Captial Building in the "New Theonomic Republic of America"


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Sep 13, 2005)

I actually own a copy of that book, and can't wait to write a rebuttal of the whole thing some day.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Sep 14, 2005)

There is a more modern version out on the market as well.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=01383&event=CF#curr

I've browsed through a copy once, ad it seems that the only difference from Larkin's charts is the addition of color.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Sep 14, 2005)

Ice and LaHaye's book doesn't follow Scofield/Larkin Dispensationalism.... it DOES follow much of the 'revised' dispensationalism of the Ryrie/Walvoord era, though. There are differences.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 14, 2005)

It was this book that illumined me to the separate identities that Dispensational's put between Isreal and the Church. I automatically round filed that theology, having already read Romans and Epeshians as a young Christian.


----------



## Steve Owen (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> res ipsa loquitur - the thing speaks for itself -- uh-huh?



The full text of the book's heading is

*"The matter speaks for itself, but what the h*** is it saying?"*



Martin


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Didn't you know dispensationalism is a self-evident truth?


----------



## Steve Owen (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes. Sorry, I forgot. 

Martin


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 26, 2005)

As someone who is (quickly) coming out of Dispensationalism, this book is a good example of what I like to call "ridiculosity." I would say, though, that what is currently being taught in Dispensational schools (Progressive Dispensational) bears little resemblance to this book.

This kind of book and, especially Left Behind stuff, is what is convincing me more and more that dispensationalism is ridiculous in many ways.


----------

